# Mignon mk 2 upgrade



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Bought a Mignon mk 2 when I got my first coffee machine and I've now upgraded my machine to a Rocket R58 and so I'm looking to upgrade my grinder too.

Ideally I'm looking for something a bit quieter than the Mignon. That's the main thing on my wish list, other than that I'd ideally like to not increase the footprint drastically and keep it under around £500/£600.

Any advice/suggestions most welcome









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Unless you've a preference in terms of flat/conical , single dose/hopper etc, and particularly if you want something the same footprint as the mignon, the Niche Zero is probably your best bet at that price range. It is, incidentally, quite quiet too.


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

catpuccino said:


> Unless you've a preference in terms of flat/conical , single dose/hopper etc, and particularly if you want something the same footprint as the mignon, the Niche Zero is probably your best bet at that price range. It is, incidentally, quite quiet too.


Good point, I'd probably like some bigger flat burrs, just not crazy. I'm ok with a bit of a step up in size but just not wanting to go mental. 
Probably looking for a hopper rather than single dose and open to buying secondhand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Due to other commitments this is taking a back seat for now but I'm still keeping an eye out for any good second hand deals.

Thinking around the £500/£600 mark but can anyone tell me if I'm likely to be able to pick up a second hand Eureka Atom Speciality 75e for around £600? Or is this wishful thinking?

Thanks in advance









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

